
HTTPS support coming to Blogspot - melanciavoadora
https://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2015/09/https-support-coming-to-blogspot.html
======
_jomo
Now it's your turn, Tumblr! It can't be that hard to obtain a wildcard
certificate and enable SSL on Tumblr.

If there is any remote content that might not work with SSL, either inform
your users about it, or use an SSL proxy like GitHub's [0].

0: [https://github.com/atmos/camo](https://github.com/atmos/camo)

